# Opinion on succes with piranha tank mates.



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

I've had 5 other species of fish with a solo pygo for quite a while now. He is much larger then all of them by a few inches aswell. So I have to disagree with a piranha killing any tank mates of non piranha species. Still very aggresive, but not in a dangerous maner towards the other fish. If you have any comments I would be pleased to hear them. No it is not a pacu.







My friend has done the same with the solo piranha. He had no problems either.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

it aint gonna work

they're gonna die,


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I've found that if you keep the fish well fed (meaning 2-3 feedings a day) you can keep P's with almost anything. When I'm around to feed them enough, I can keep rosy barbs alive in my tank with no problems. Unfortunately I'm off at college most of the time and when I come home all my rosy barbs are gone because my parents don't feed the Ps enough. I keep the rosy barbs to help control black fur and hair alage.


----------



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

only time will tell.. i thought a small red devil would hang with my reds.. after 3 months it dissapeared


----------



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

double post... oops


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i have a zebra danio thats been in the tank for months but i threw in 4-5 dzn
(for feeders) i know hes gonna get ate one day but my p's dont bother him at all and he even follows them around at feedin time to pick up the little scraps

my buddie named him super danio lol


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Sure its not a pacu?









jk, I have had a peice of driftwood in my tank with a whole small enough for (2)Raphael + Clown Pleco.

My purple spilo is honostly the meanest fish I have owned, He started gnawing at the wood so I had to put it in my elong tank. And as for the Purple... and tank mates.. I bought 8 neons and 2 2-3" cichlids. The very next morning there was nothing but a cichlid tail left, I saw him eat atleast 7 neons in a row in under 5mins.

As for the raphaels and clown they are still alive in my elong tank, chilling inside the driftwood.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> I bought 8 neons and 2 2-3" cichlids.


 Sometimes I put neons in my aggro tanks just to see how long I can get them to last. Good thing is that when they get eaten they aren't disease ridden like feeders.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

lol you work at petsmart right? thats sad if you won't use there comets. I def seen some deformed feeders.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Just do it...the experience will teach you a things or two


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the only success I've had has been my large rhom w/ a school of convicts w/a place to hide.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The_Spoot said:


> So I have to disagree with a piranha killing any tank mates of non piranha species.


 Your individual case doesn't mean that the general concensus isn't true: in the vast majority of cases non-piranha tank mates die sooner rather than later.

I keep numberous pleco's (including some rather expensive ones) and other bottom dwellers with both my Redbelly shoal and my Manueli, but that doesn't mean I'd advice others to do the same, let alone that it would work in other tanks: what I did is based on my knowledge of my fish, the observations I made, and a lot of costly trial-and-error experimenting in the past - and now what I do is still at best a calculated risk, imo.

The fact that I manage to keep all this critters with my piranha's without casualties for well over 6 months is great, but it doesn't prove the general statement that most non-piranha fish end up as lunch quickly wrong. My case, just like yours, is an exception to a general rule, and by no means a reason to advice others to do the same.


----------



## num1contenderNYC (Oct 6, 2004)

I've got over a dozen RBPs and they're in a 125 with cons, jewels, exo's and a pleco. Been there for 4 months and they're all still in tact. I just feed them twice a day.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

sounds like it could work if your p's were never without food and never hungry. i've had no luck keeping anything with and elong, rhom, or reds except crayfish who hide in little bunkers they build out of my gravel. i think i read (on this site i'm sure) that there is a length p's will reach that sort of makes them ignore super small tankmates for more worthy meals. that's probably why you see a four foot rhom getting along with his microscopic tankmates(exagerration). they're not worth his time. in my case, if the tank mates are worth the p's time, they get HOUSED. when my guys get huge i'll put some little colorful friends in. not till then because they'll be lunch.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmmm its been said before all fish are different.. some things work for me and some things dont.. i got a con that the p's hang with and a pleco that hides in a cave ..


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a pleco, a tiger oscar, a gold tinfoil barb, a convict, a pacu, and a rbp. My buddy has a rbp, a pacu, a red hook, a pleco, red oscar, a red devil, and anonymous fish that is not legible for your ears. His fish are all bigger then his piranha, and mine are twice as small. We both manage to have them live peacefully. He has for a few years now. I have for about a year. I'm pretty sure solo p's are shy, and wont harm the right fish if they're fed right.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> The_Spoot said:
> 
> 
> > So I have to disagree with a piranha killing any tank mates of non piranha species.
> ...


 yes he is exactly correct

and judazzz could you quit making you posts so perfect that no one else need to post


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Judazz I never adviced others to attempt the same. I just suggested there is hope for varietful fish with the all time badass piranha.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fish food.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Also, you must keep in mind where Judazz is from. There is not much room in his country so of course he would have to keep other fishes in with his piranas. I believe he is practicing United Nationism with his fishes.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

hell what ive had with mine have all died off, convicts, goldfish, danios, rosie reds, plecos


----------

